# Nika @ 1 year old



## Nika2012 (Apr 30, 2013)

Planning on her first show in March. What are your recommendations on if she is in heat? Her 6 months will be in the middle of March... I am not sure how far apart her cycle is going to be because it will only be her second. I included pictures... any comments welcome. What do you think of her?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry I can't provide any advice, but she is beautiful.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

She's so pretty 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cute girl! Lush only comes in season every 8 months or so, so it is hard to predict. Her breeder might have a sense of when the girls in the line cycle. Lushie shows just fine in season, and went best of breed in season. I wouldnt worry too much about it.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

She looks great.
As for showing while in season no dog is the same i have 1 that can show great in season, 1 that got a little hyper with her first season glad she was only 8 months old so not in an official class at the time and the last bitch i owned went low on her back end.
I have always told the Judge if 1 was in heat when shown but of course it might not be the same for you as i live in another country.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She is super cute! It looks like she has a low tail set or a little bit of a high rear, but I'm just making judgements based on the pictures!  

As the judge is coming up to your dog and checking the bite--just be sure to tell him/her that she is in heat, most of them appreciate it and it won't affect the judging process.


----------

